
DeepMind: inside Google's super-brain - edward
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/07/features/deepmind/viewall
======
0x0
The breakout example reminds me about this thing that optimizes an "AI" for
Super Mario: [http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/super-mario-world-self-
le...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/super-mario-world-self-learning-ai/)

~~~
ra
Actually what the article isn't super clear on is that the deepmind Atari 2600
learner knew nothing about aliens, balls, bats, bullets, left, right, up or
down ... it was simply given the visual display (downsampled) as input, and
was given a +ve or -ve reinforcement when something good or bad happened in
the game.

Someone (not me) reconstructed the code [1] from the original publication [2].

[1] [https://github.com/kuz/DeepMind-Atari-Deep-Q-
Learner](https://github.com/kuz/DeepMind-Atari-Deep-Q-Learner)

[2]
[https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~vmnih/docs/dqn.pdf](https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~vmnih/docs/dqn.pdf)

------
jpeg_hero
is 30! ≅ 10^25 ?

not in my book!?!

~~~
igravious
It appears to be close enough as an approximation that it didn't stop him
getting into Cambridge at the tender age of 16.

At the end of the article:

> There's a long gap from here to having a system where you can sit and debate
> philosophy.

My response to that is:

First you have to answer the question, "What is philosophy?" :)

~~~
boomzilla
They deliberately avoid answering that question. The point is you feed "the
machine" with all the data you can, maybe from all the sensors in every
Android phone around the world, and "the machine" will tell you what
philosophy is (or should be).

~~~
dogma1138
Please don't, the larger the search scope the more unpredictable the result of
your optimization will be...

A "plausible" explanation for the Matrix if it would be real would not be a
war ignited by fear and hatred but rather the likes of Amazon asking a very
vague question on how to optimize it's product delivery or customer
satisfaction from a very capable calculator with near unlimited access to
information and resources.

